# Lake Shore Limited Trip (many questions) also food allergy questions..



## Ron Thibodeau (Jan 3, 2017)

Good Day, Gang!'

I'm taking the Lake Shore Limited from Boston to Cleveland, OH next week. I booked my roomette last year, and I'm ready to go.

I do have a few questions:

1. I have a gluten allergy, so I was unsure of whether or not I should bother with dining in the dining car, and instead bring my own snacks/drinks with me (as I usually do when traveling) to avoid getting violently ill... anyone else with Celiac traveled and dined on Amtrak?

2. How early should I arrive before my train departs, and who do I see about checking my baggage?

3. Is it customary to tip the attendant who turns down your bed, and sets up your room for you? If so, how much is adequate (I hate to appear cheap when tipping)?

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I'm very much looking forward to this trip. I HATE flying, and I 'm glad that Amtrak was available for this conference!

Ron Thibodeau


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 3, 2017)

Latest LSL Dining Car Menu: https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/767/590/Lake-Shore-Limited-Dining-Car-Menu-111516.pdf

I'm guessing for some of the dinner entrees just ask them to hold the roll. I'm assuming pasta is out and I'm thinking meatballs might have bread crumbs in them. Probably best to ask them. There is also a cafe car menu (https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/522/899/National-Cafe-Menu-0816.pdf) but you would have to pay.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 3, 2017)

I would suggest you bring some snacks, but at least try to get a suitable meal in the dinning car, as you have paid for one. If you tell your server clearly what your needs are, you should be ok. They are used to food allergies.

We ate in the dinning car when my son had a nut allergy without any problem.

Probably get to the station an hour before your train departs in order to check your bags. There will be somewhere at the station to check them.

If you do get a meal in the dinner, it is customary to leave a tip there, about $4 a meal seems ok. I tip the sleeper attendant $10, per night, unless they are too lazy to do their jobs, which can happen.

Have a great trip!

Ed.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, Ron!

I'm headed the other way on the _LSL _next week! I hope to tip my attendant $5 for helping me when I board, then another $5 every time I ask him or her to do something special for me, and $20 at the end of the trip. I say "hope to tip" because sometimes the attendants are not very forthcoming at providing services, but this is how much I tip on most sleeper trips.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2017)

Usually, I tip the sleeping car attendant (SCA) $10 per person per night at the end of the trip. I do not tip during the trip, unless they do something special (such as bring a meal to your room) - then I tip at that time. If you board with a Red Cap, I tip them (not the SCA) since the Red Cap will put your bags in the room for you.

You check your baggage at South Station in the baggage room (out the left most door and to the left of the tracks - ask if you can't locate it). I assume since you said Boston, you're referring to South Station, It offers checked baggage service, the other Boston area station (Back Bay) that the Lake Shore Limited stops at does not. In Cleveland, you check them at the ticket counter.

Prior to departure from South Station, you are entitled to utilize the Club Acela since you have a sleeper!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow! Thanks so much for the responses.

You have all been great, and have made me much more excited for the journey. Thanks again.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jan 3, 2017)

I too tip $10 per person per night at the end of the trip. If I took a meal in my room I would tip extra at that time. I have traded the SCA breakfast in my room from him/her and I make up the room. Even trade, no tip for that one.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Usually, I tip my Sleeping Car Attendant $10 per person per night at the end of the trip. I do not tip during the trip. In the Dining Car I leave a few dollars on the table, say 3-5 dollars depending on the service during the meal. Tipping in America is almost like a science for me as a European. When to tip and how much is very confusing and difficult at times.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 4, 2017)

Woodcut60 said:


> Usually, I tip my Sleeping Car Attendant $10 per person per night at the end of the trip. I do not tip during the trip. In the Dining Car I leave a few dollars on the table, say 3-5 dollars depending on the service during the meal. Tipping in America is almost like a science for me as a European. When to tip and how much is very confusing and difficult at times.


It isn't based on logic and doesn't make any sense to many Americans either, which is why it's really more of an art than a science. Amtrak is a perfect example of how illogical tipping has become. Nearly all Amtrak staff are paid good salaries and receive exceptional benefits (for Americans) but _some_ of them are still tipped just for doing the job they were hired to do. No matter how many people you ask or how long you debate the merits it will never make objective sense because tipping in America is mostly an exercise in arbitrary expectations. In the end I would suggest you tip whatever makes sense to you and not worry about it too much. Americans exported arbitrary tipping to the rest of the world so what right do we have to expect the rest of the world not to import their own concept of tipping (or lack thereof) back into the US?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 5, 2017)

For Food issues, look up Food Facts under the menu page for all the trains. It will tell you what Allergens like Milk, Soy, Wheat etc. per entree.

As for tipping, I tip the SCA $10 per night per person unless there have been AWOL, then zero tip, or been especially helpful, then maybe $20 per night per person. I had a SCA who made my Granddaughters first train trip (one night) so special for her, I gave him $50.


----------



## PRae_Train (Jan 6, 2017)

Do be aware of the track record for off-time performance, especially on your return trip. Don't expect to have a tight schedule, and you should be fine.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 7, 2017)

If you're leaving from South Station, you have access to Club Acela prior to departure. I think it's upstairs.


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> For Food issues, look up Food Facts under the menu page for all the trains. It will tell you what Allergens like Milk, Soy, Wheat etc. per entree.


http://www.amtrakfoodfacts.com/


----------



## jebr (Jan 8, 2017)

Note that the Amtrak Food Facts website typically only lists common allergens; it does not list all allergens and does not contain a full ingredients list.


----------

